
Tell HN: ResistBot in need of volunteers to help people contact congress - arikr
I&#x27;m a user of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resistbot.io&#x2F; which helps people contact their officials.<p>They would love help!<p>Tech stach is Python, Flask, RapidPro, AWS.<p>volunteer@resistbot.io<p>Info: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;resistbot.io&#x2F;about.html<p>&gt; How can I help?<p>&gt; Donate to keep your texts, faxes, letters and calls going through. We can’t continue without your support. You can also volunteer as a programmer (our tech stack contains Python, Flask, RapidPro, AWS), help us QA, provide customer support, design, social media, be an ambassador, or submit our users’ letters to the editor.
======
sebleon
Are these strategies actually effective? I want to believe this will help,
though wondering if we’re better off pitching in to fund a lobbying campaign
like MegaCorps do.

~~~
novaurora
These same actions beat SOPA/PIPA in 2012. More recently ACA repeal. Massive
contact to Congress that scares officials that they won't be re-elected, yes
that works. It must be louder than the equivalent in campaign contributions
that officials spend for ads in October/November.

------
mjhea0
Clickable >> [https://resistbot.io/](https://resistbot.io/)

